# pronuncia: Maria Elena Bòschi/Bóschi?



## Nino83

Salve a tutti. 
E' da un po' di tempo che sento pronunciare il cognome del ministro per le riforme costituzionali in due modi differenti: alcuni dicono "Bòschi" altri "Bóschi". 
Andando sul http://www.dipionline.it/dizionario/ di Canepari, si legge che la parola è "bòsco" mentre la pronuncia "bósco" è attestata soltanto in Umbria e nelle Marche, mentre nel Lazio e a Roma si alternano le due pronunce. Comunque secondo il dizionario, la pronuncia "standard" sarebbe "bòsco" mentre la versione "bósco" è "tollerata", cioè "meno consigliabile" (secondo le linee guida del dizionario). 
Ciò mi sembra logico, visto che nei "dialetti mediani" (Terni, Macerata, Frosinone, Latina, parte del nord-ovest dell'Abruzzo) vige la metafonesi sabina, per cui abbiamo "bóscu/bóschi", e probabilmente ciò influenza la pronuncia dell'italiano regionale in alcune province di queste regioni. 
L'influenza della metafonesi su un cognome è molto frequente, si pensi al cognome del calciatore campano "Quagliar*è*lla" che al maschile (per via della metafonesi sannita o napoletana) si dittonga in "Quagliar*ié*llo", ovvero il cognome del politico, oppure al cognome "R*u*sso" contrapposto a "R*ó*ssi". 

Il fatto è che: 
a) la Boschi è toscana, quindi il cognome dovrebbe essere pronunciato con la "o" aperta 
b) posso capire che qualche giornalista romano pronunci "bóschi" (come Marco Damilano, ieri sera ad Otto e Mezzo, mentre Alessandra Sardoni, sempre romana, pronuncia "bòschi"), ma lo stesso Mentana, milanese, pronuncia "bóschi" (non linko i video visto che è vietato dalle regole del forum) 

In sostanza la pronuncia "bóschi" mi suona veramente strana ma la sento sempre più spesso tra i giornalisti ed i conduttori televisivi. 

Secondo voi qual è la pronuncia corretta? 
Voi come lo pronunciate?


----------



## Moradin

Io lo pronuncierei "Bòschi", almeno fin quando non sia lei stessa (o chi per essa) a correggerne la pronuncia.

Un caso simile ce l'ho avuto all'università. Una mia compagna faceva di cognome Zocaro. Tutti lo pronunciavano Zòcaro, mentre lei ci teneva a sottolineare (a ben donde), che si pronunciasse Zocàro.


----------



## Nino83

Moradin said:


> Io lo pronuncierei "Bòschi", almeno fin quando non sia lei stessa (o chi per essa) a correggerne la pronuncia.



Esatto. 
Ho notato che anche Fabio Fazio pronuncia "Bóschi" al contrario di Luciana Littizzetto, che pronuncia "Bòschi". 
In entrambi i casi, quello di Mentana e quello di Fazio, ci si aspetterebbe comunque (vista l'origine lombarda e ligure) la "o" aperta (visto che comunque la sillaba è chiusa). 



Moradin said:


> Un caso simile ce l'ho avuto all'università. Una mia compagna faceva di cognome Zocaro. Tutti lo pronunciavano Zòcaro, mentre lei ci teneva a sottolineare (a ben donde), che si pronunciasse Zocàro.



Questo è un caso simile al ministro "Pàdoan" che tutti chiamavano "Padoàn", fin quando lui stesso non ha detto che l'accento è sulla prima sillaba.


----------



## francisgranada

Come si può essere sicuri nella pronuncia dei cognomi, se p.e. non è chiara la loro etimologia?  Esiste qualche regola che riguarda tali casi? 
(secondo me non è automaticamente evidente che il cognome _Boschi_ derivi dal sostantivo _bosco_).


----------



## Nino83

Sulla pronuncia, il dizionario della rai dice che la pronuncia oscillante di "bòsco" in quelle poche regioni è rispecchiata nella pronuncia oscillante di qualche cognome. 

http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=80612&r=501 

Comunque non vedo da quale altra parola possa provenire il cognome "Boschi" se non dalla parola "bosco". 

Bruno Vespa, aquilano (zona di dialetti mediani con metafonesi sabina), pronuncia "Bóschi" mentre Lilli Gruber (da sempre molto attenza alla dizione) dice "Bòschi".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Salve a tutti.
> E' da un po' di tempo che sento pronunciare il cognome del ministro per le riforme costituzionali in due modi differenti: alcuni dicono "Bòschi" altri "Bóschi".
> 
> *Secondo voi qual è la pronuncia corretta? *





> *NOTA*: Per favore atteniamoci alla domanda iniziale.
> Non discutiamo della pronuncia di un qualsiasi altro congnome, soprannome, o nome di battesimo, tanto più se inventato.
> Grazie


----------



## Nino83

Sulla Treccani il pittore Fabrizio B*ò*schi e il geofisico Enzo B*ò*schi sono entrambi scritti con l'accento grave mentre il ministro Maria Elena B*o*schi senza alcun tipo di accento. 
Niente da fare, non ho trovato in rete nessun articolo o intervista sull'argomento. 
Nella pagina inglese di wikipedia hanno scritto la pronuncia con la "o" aperta ma non c'è alcuna fonte al riguardo. 
Aggiungo la conduttrice Daria Bignardi che pronuncia "Bòschi", con la vocale aperta. A quanto pare ognuno pronuncia questo cognome a modo suo, indipendentemente dalla regione di provenienza del giornalista/conduttore (i liguri Crozza e Fazio, i romani Damilano e Sardoni, ognuno con una diversa pronuncia). 
Visto che il toscano Renzi lo pronuncia con la "o" aperta, mi sa tanto che in assenza di ulteriori informazioni mi attengo alla pronuncia "toscana".


----------



## Moradin

Nino83 said:


> [...]
> Nella pagina inglese di wikipedia hanno scritto la pronuncia con la "o" aperta ma non c'è alcuna fonte al riguardo. [...]


 
In questo ed altri contesti, prenderei con le pinze i senza fonte nella pronuncia sulla wiki inglese, perché specie gli americani hanno la malsana tendenza a pronunciare parole italiane un po' come diavolo gli pare a loro (o gli suona meglio). 
Proprio ieri su un video del The Young Turks network si parlava di Giancarlo Esposìto.


----------



## Nino83

Chiaro, Morandin  
Però il fatto che due "Boschi" su tre siano scritti con la "ò" sul sito della Treccani, mi da una buona convinzione, anche se non una certezza.


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Sulla Treccani il pittore Fabrizio B*ò*schi e il geofisico Enzo B*ò*schi sono entrambi scritti con l'accento grave mentre il ministro Maria Elena B*o*schi senza alcun tipo di accento.
> Niente da fare, non ho trovato in rete nessun articolo o intervista sull'argomento.
> Nella pagina inglese di wikipedia hanno scritto la pronuncia con la "o" aperta ma non c'è alcuna fonte al riguardo.
> Aggiungo la conduttrice Daria Bignardi che pronuncia "Bòschi", con la vocale aperta. A quanto pare ognuno pronuncia questo cognome a modo suo, indipendentemente dalla regione di provenienza del giornalista/conduttore (i liguri Crozza e Fazio, i romani Damilano e Sardoni, ognuno con una diversa pronuncia).
> Visto che il toscano Renzi lo pronuncia con la "o" aperta, mi sa tanto che in assenza di ulteriori informazioni mi attengo alla pronuncia "toscana".



Ciao, Nino! Mi sembra una buona idea quella di attenersi alla pronuncia toscana. In Toscana di fatti nessuno si sognerebbe di pronunciare il cognome Boschi con la O chiusa. 

S.V


----------



## leppie

A Milano si dice bóschi (nel senso di gruppi di alberi), non bòschi.


----------



## bearded

leppie said:


> A Milano si dice bóschi (nel senso di gruppi di alberi), non bòschi.


Questo spiega perché tanti italiani dicono 'boschi' con la o chiusa.  Milano però non fa testo, anzi è famosa nel campo della pronuncia proprio per i suoi errori nell'articolare le o e le e. Vedi 'corridòio, dòpo, sònno... tètto, quèsto..'.
L'idea di Nino83 ('mi attengo alla pronuncia toscana') mi trova d'accordo.


----------



## leppie

Sono d'accordo, Beard. Anche se non sempre viene pronunciata è al posto di é. alle volte è il contrario, così come con ò e ó. 

Semplicemente indicavo la pronuncia corrente meneghina, visto che si parlava appunto di quello.


----------



## Nino83

Vero, controllando su vari dizionari di dialetto milanese, piemontese, ligure, confermato anche nel lavoro di Hull, c'è scritto "bosch", pronunciato [busk]. 
Ora si spiega la pronuncia di Mentana e di Fazio, ma non quella di Crozza (con la "ò"), anch'egli ligure.


----------



## leppie

In milanese il suono ó non esiste, in generale il suono ó italiano diventa /u/ in milanese, in alcuni casi invece diventa ò, e probabilmente sono in casi in cui poi i milanesi pronunciano ò anche in italiano.


----------



## bearded

leppie said:


> In milanese il suono ó non esiste, in generale il suono ó italiano diventa /u/ in milanese, in alcuni casi invece diventa ò, e probabilmente sono in casi in cui poi i milanesi pronunciano ò anche in italiano.


Stiamo parlando del dialetto milanese o di come i milanesi parlano l'Italiano? In quest'ultimo caso la o chiusa esiste eccome: parole come 'come, dove e (appunto) bosco' si pronunciano con  la o chiusa a Milano.


----------



## Nino83

leppie said:


> In milanese il suono ó non esiste, in generale il suono ó italiano diventa /u/ in milanese



Si scrive "o" e si pronuncia  in piemontese, ligure e lombardo (come ho correttamente scritto).


----------



## leppie

bearded man said:


> Stiamo parlando del dialetto milanese o di come i milanesi parlano l'Italiano? In quest'ultimo caso la o chiusa esiste eccome: parole come 'come, dove e (appunto) bosco' si pronunciano con  la o chiusa a Milano.



Parlavo dell'idioma milanese, ovviamente.


----------



## Nino83

Di solito se nel dialetto (piemontese, ligure, lombardo) c'è una  nell'italiano regionale c'è una [o] (come [busk] > [bosko]) mentre se c'è una [ø]/[œ] (in sillaba aperta) o una [ɔ] (in sillaba chiusa) nell'italiano regionale ci saranno un dittongo [wɔ] (come [nœv] > [nwɔvo]) e una [ɔ] (come in [fɔrt] > [fɔrte]). 
Quindi, nel caso di "bosco", Mentana e Fazio seguono la pronuncia presente nell'italiano regionale ([busk] > [bosko]).


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> Vero, controllando su vari dizionari di dialetto milanese, piemontese, ligure, confermato anche nel lavoro di Hull, c'è scritto "bosch", pronunciato [busk].
> Ora si spiega la pronuncia di Mentana e di Fazio, ma non quella di Crozza (con la "ò"), anch'egli ligure.





Nino83 said:


> Di solito se nel dialetto (piemontese, ligure, lombardo) c'è una  nell'italiano regionale c'è una [o] (come [busk] > [bosko]) mentre se c'è una [ø]/[œ] (in sillaba aperta) o una [ɔ] (in sillaba chiusa) nell'italiano regionale ci saranno un dittongo [wɔ] (come [nœv] > [nwɔvo]) e una [ɔ] (come in [fɔrt] > [fɔrte]).
> Quindi, nel caso di "bosco", Mentana e Fazio seguono la pronuncia presente nell'italiano regionale ([busk] > [bosko]).




Nino, contesto!

In Piemontese bosc si pronuncia bosk con la "o" e non busk come dici tu; non so in lombardia o in liguria ma in piemonte funziona così. Il suono "o" esiste eccome in svariate parole, per cui non tirerei le somme facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio......specie mischiando il dialetto piemontese con il lombardo!


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Nino, contesto!
> 
> In Piemontese bosc si pronuncia bosk con la "o" e non busk come dici tu; non so in lombardia o in liguria ma in piemonte funziona così. Il suono "o" esiste eccome in svariate parole, per cui non tirerei le somme facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio......specie mischiando il dialetto piemontese con il lombardo!



Carissimo Gigi, fai bene a contestare!  
Nel lavoro di Hull le parole "spòrk" e "bòsk" vanno sotto la voce "sviluppi particolari della ó tonica" (paragrafo 35 pagina 149). 
Comunque è una "recente innovazione regionale" (virgolettato) del piemontese, poiché in lombardo abbiamo [spurk] e [busk] ed in veneto [spórk] e [bósk]. 
Da qui si spiega la "ò" aperta della Litizzetto, in contrasto con la "ó" chiusa di Fazio e Mentana. 

Comunque, per non ingenerare confusione, il piemontese (come il lombardo occidentale e centrale ed il ligure) ha solo la "ò" aperta, mentre la "ó" chiusa del latino volglare diventa sempre . 
Quindi, nel piemontese, le parole "sporco" e "bosco" sono passate da una categoria all'altra, cioè da quelle con la  a quelle con la [ò] aperta. 

Grazie per il suggerimento!


----------



## giginho

Ciao Nino e grazie per la precisazione.

Non so cosa intenda Hull con "recente", ma ti posso garantire che la "o" esiste da tempo nel mio dialetto. Per esempio, la parola "pitost" = "piuttosto" si pronuncia come si legge, quindi con la "o" letta come in italiano (aperta) è attestata nell'uso del dialetto almeno da metà - fine Ottocento.

Lungi da me entrare in contrasto con Hull, anche perché non so nemmeno chi sia!!


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Gigi. 
Ma infatti nessuno contesta che ci sia la "ò" aperta in piemontese, lombardo e ligure. Ciò che manca è la "ó" chiusa. 

I dialetti/le lingue in questione hanno seguito un andamento simile al francese: 
 > [y] muro > myr, [o] (chiusa) >  amóre > amur, mósca > musca, [ɔ] (aperta) > [œ] in sillaba aperta, fuoco > feu [fœ], [ɔ] (aperta) > [ɔ] in sillaba chiusa, pòrta > pòrta. 
Solo nel lombardo orientale (bresciano, bergamasco) c'è la [o] chiusa, ma solo nelle sillabe chiuse, quindi si avrà amore > amur ma mósca > mósca. 

Non te la prendere ma non è colpa mia se piemontese e lombardo hanno un sistema vocalico pressoché identico  


Geoffrey Hull è uno dei massimi esperti in lingue romanze ed ha scritto uno dei lavori più importanti sui dialetti gallo-italici, the linguistic unity of Northern Italy and Raethia.


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> Ciao, Gigi.
> Ma infatti nessuno contesta che ci sia la "ò" aperta in piemontese, lombardo e ligure. Ciò che manca è la "ó" chiusa.
> 
> I dialetti/le lingue in questione hanno seguito un andamento simile al francese:
> > [y] muro > myr, [o] (chiusa) >  amóre > amur, mósca > musca, [ɔ] (aperta) > [œ] in sillaba aperta, fuoco > feu [fœ], [ɔ] (aperta) > [ɔ] in sillaba chiusa, pòrta > pòrta.
> Solo nel lombardo orientale (bresciano, bergamasco) c'è la [o] chiusa, ma solo nelle sillabe chiuse, quindi si avrà amore > amur ma mósca > mósca.
> 
> Non te la prendere ma non è colpa mia se piemontese e lombardo hanno un sistema vocalico pressoché identico
> 
> 
> Geoffrey Hull è uno dei massimi esperti in lingue romanze ed ha scritto uno dei lavori più importanti sui dialetti gallo-italici, the linguistic unity of Northern Italy and Raethia.




Ahahahah! non capirò mai queste cose, vanno troppo oltre la mia capacità di comprensione, chiedo scusa. Facciamo così, se ti serve qualcosa sul piemontese io sono qui, ma non mi spingo oltre con la dissertazione per manifesta mia inferiorità.

P.S. sul fatto che non sia colpa tua che il lombardo ci abbia copiato il sistema vocalico non ne sarei troppo sicuro.....


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> sul fatto che non sia colpa tua che il lombardo ci abbia copiato il sistema vocalico non ne sarei troppo sicuro.....



Può darsi, ma ciò non elimina il fatto che entrambi pronunciate mür (con la "u francese", [y] in IPA), amur, musca, feu (con la "œ francese") e pòrta. 
Io non c'entro nulla in tutto ciò.


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> Io non c'entro nulla in tutto ciò.



Continuo a non essere sicuro che tu non c'entri nulla......tu la sai lunga.....e non me la conti giusta....


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Continuo a non esserse sicuro che tu non c'entri nulla......tu la sai lunga.....e non me la conti giusta....



Qualche piccola differenza c'è. 
la /e/ chiusa in sillaba aperta di "mese" è "meis" in piemontese e "més" in lombardo 
la /e/ chiusa in sillaba chiusa nei parossitoni è "frësca" in piemontese (simile allo schwa inglese o "e muta" francese") e "frèsca" in lombardo (ma il maschile è uguale, "frèsc"). 
Dunque piemontese e lombardo non sono "identici" (se questo può consolarti), ma comunque mooooolto simili  

La parola "bosco" è uno dei rari casi in cui la pronuncia tra i due dialetti/le due lingue differisce.


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> Qualche piccola differenza c'è.
> la /e/ chiusa in sillaba aperta di "mese" è "meis" in piemontese e "més" in lombardo mes in piemontese = mezzo/metà
> la /e/ chiusa in sillaba chiusa nei parossitoni è "frësca" in piemontese (simile allo schwa inglese o "e muta" francese") e "frèsca" in lombardo (ma il maschile è uguale, "frèsc" se ti riferisci al piemontese, la "e" è muta anche nel maschile "fr-e-sc" / "fr-e-sca").
> Dunque piemontese e lombardo non sono "identici" (e vorrei ben vedere!!!!  se questo può consolarti), ma comunque mooooolto simili
> 
> La parola "bosco" è uno dei rari casi in cui la pronuncia tra i due dialetti/le due lingue differisce.


----------



## Nino83

in questo dizionario 
a pagina 599 c'è scritto "fresch" per il maschile e poi c'è un esempio col femminile "trupa fre̠sca" dove "e̠" indica la "e muta".


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> in questo dizionario
> a pagina 599 c'è scritto "fresch" per il maschile e poi c'è un esempio col femminile "trupa fre̠sca" dove "e̠" indica la "e muta".



Boh, non saprei Nino. Io ti dico come lo pronuncio io e come lo sento pronunciare a Torino da quando sono un gagno (=ragazzino): fr-e-sk, maschile, fr-e-ska femminile, entrambi con la "e" muta


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Boh, non saprei Nino. Io ti dico come lo pronuncio io e come lo sento pronunciare a Torino da quando sono un gagno (=ragazzino): fr-e-sk, maschile, fr-e-ska femminile, entrambi con la "e" muta



 

Non essendo a Torino riporto quello che leggo ma comunque mi fido più di chi lo parla tutti i giorni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA:*

RI-ricordo a tutti l'argomento della discussione




> Salve a tutti.
> E' da un po' di tempo che sento pronunciare il cognome del ministro per  le riforme costituzionali in due modi differenti: alcuni dicono "Bòschi"  altri "Bóschi".
> 
> *Secondo voi qual è la pronuncia corretta? *



Ulteriori divagazioni (ovvero messaggi che non riguardano la pronuncia di Boschi) comporteranno la chiusura definitiva della discussione.


----------



## Nino83

Quindi, tornando in tema, pare che le pronunce regionali siano queste: 
- Liguria, Lombardia (occidentale e orientale), Veneto: bóschi 
- parlate mediane (da Roma a Gaeta, da Macerata a L'Aquila), per via della metafonesi sabina del dialetto che influisce sull'italiano regionale : bóschi 
- Piemonte (eccezione alla regola), Toscana e resto d'Italia: bòschi 
- a Roma, in Umbria e nelle Marche, dovuto alla vicinanza dei dialetti mediani: bòschi o bóschi. 

Dunque, la pronuncia "standard", visto anche il luogo di provenienza del ministro, dovrebbe essere "bòschi", con la "ò" aperta.


----------



## Alberto's

penso che l'argomento sia inesistente, è sicuramente Bòschi. Non è che c'è un riferimento indiscutibile in merito, è che a una qualsiasi pronuncia non dialettizzata e normalmente istruita viene spontaneamente da dire Bòschi per cui sarà Bòschi ! 

La pronuncia Bóschi è ammessa solo se si è vestita con la camicetta gialla e tu sei distratto


----------



## Nino83

Se ho capito bene stai dicendo che Enrico Mentana, Fabio Fazio, Bruno Vespa e Marco Damilano non sanno parlare. E' un'opinione come un'altra. 
Invece, sembra proprio che la pronuncia Bóschi sia attestata in molte parlate (si chiama "italiano regionale", i dialetti sono tutt'altra cosa).


----------



## Alberto's

no sto dicendo che la pronuncia aperta o chiusa della "o" in boschi è molto meno accentuata di quanto si crede. Non è che c'è un motivo per questo, è che nella prassi italiana è così. Ora non so come queste vette della fonetica italiana che tu menzioni pronuncino nello specifcio questo nome (non le seguo così tanto da averle sentite tutte pronunciare il nome del ministro) ma la pronuncia corretta è e rimane Bòschi anche se arrivasse un intero parlamento a pronunciarlo diversamente. E questo per un motivo semplicissimo:

bòsco e non bósco, e questo è certo, anzi è certissimo. Eccone la prova http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=80612&r=501
e ti faccio notare che è un sito della Rai (per l'appunto....)

Per cui anche il plurale si adeguerà, a prescindere da cosa Fabio Fazio dica mentre parla con la Littizzetto.
Si dice Bòschi, e il caso è chiuso


----------



## francisgranada

Ho trovato qualche informazione sull'origine del cognome  _Boschi _qui (pagina 5). Pare che la forma storica/etimologica di partenza sia _busco. _


----------



## Nino83

Alberto's said:


> no sto dicendo che la pronuncia aperta o chiusa della "o" in boschi è molto meno accentuata di quanto si crede.



Beh, solo in Lombardia ci sono 9 milioni di abitanti, aggiungi i 5 del Veneto, quelli della Liguria e delle province di Latina, Frosinone, Terni, Macerata, L'Aquila e mezza Roma e ti accorgerai che quasi un terzo degli italiani pronuncia "bósco". 
E non sono analfabeti. 




Alberto's said:


> ma la pronuncia corretta è e rimane Bòschi anche se arrivasse un intero parlamento a pronunciarlo diversamente. E questo per un motivo semplicissimo:
> 
> bòsco e non bósco, e questo è certo, anzi è certissimo. Eccone la prova http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=80612&r=501
> e ti faccio notare che è un sito della Rai (per l'appunto....)



Se avessi letto gli altri post, la pagina che hai linkato era già presente nel post #5 e nel post di apertura c'è anche la voce del dizionario di pronuncia di Canepari. 
La domanda di fondo di questa discussione era perché due romani (Damilano e la Sardoni) due genovesi (Fazio e Crozza) e due persone che parlano dialetti molto simili foneticamente (Mentana e la Litizzetto) pronunciassero in modo differente questo cognome. L'aquilano Vespa, invece, era il caso più semplice da capire. 

Lo sappiamo che in italiano standard si dice "bòsco" ma è anche vero che le persone che seguono la pronuncia standard in Italia son veramente poche, cioè gli attori e qualche presentatore. A quanto pare la maggioranza dei giornalisti, anche televisivi, non segue la pronuncia standard ed utilizza quella regionale anche quando lavorano in televisione. 



francisgranada said:


> Pare che la forma storica/etimologica di partenza sia _busco. _



Si, sembra che la parola "bòsco" potrebbe derivare  dal latino "buxus", cioè "legno" 

http://www.dizionario-latino.com/dizionario-latino-italiano.php?lemma=BUXUS100


----------

